# Happy birthday Momoreg



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

I hope your birthday is as sweet as you.

All my best
CC


----------



## phoebe (Jul 3, 2002)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!

Here's wishing you a luscious day.


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Oh how could I not be the first to pay my respects  well better late then never  
By the way your inspiration to become a Chef







sent this greeting:http://www.almac.co.uk/chef/chef/picsound/chef1.au


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Wow, guys, my birthday passed and I hardly noticed it until now. Thanks for the wishes, and the lovely song, chrose, you crazy guy!


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Mich,
Apparently the Swedish Chef caught wind of the posts here and sent a message to you:
Noo, toodie wee well meg dee chocolate mooose. Step oone, geet a
five-pound block oof chocolate.
_5 lb. chocolate hefted onto table. _

Step twoo, get dee mooose. Heer, mooosee mooosee mooosee mooosee!
_moose walks into kitchen._

Step three, put dee mooose een dee bleender.
_moose looks quizically as chef puts moose in blender, head first._
Nuutice: dee bleender cun't hundel dee entlers. Put dee entlers een
last.
_chef reverses moose, puts back in blender. Moose raises front legs
in "why me?" gesture_
_Chef pulls antlers out of blender_

Seeve dee entlers, yoo cun use dem fur furks.

Steep three: cuut chocolate eentoo leetle bite-size peeces. Heer, we
uuse a cleever.
_Chef attempts to chop chocolate block with meat cleaver, but only
succeeds in breaking the cleaver._

Dees is guud chocolate. Weell, eef at furst yuu dun't succeed, pass
dee buck. Get dee asseesteent. Aseesteent!
_Miss Piggy, in chef's hat and apron, enters kitchen._
Asseesteent, pulees cuut dee chocolate eentoo leedle bite-size peeces.
_Miss Piggy karate-chops chocolate block into little pieces, leaving
chocolate all over counter._

Theenk yooo, asseestent.
_Miss Piggy leaves. Chef uses dustpan and broom to collect chocolate pieces_

Steep fuur, put chocolate een weeth moose, und bleend egen.
_dumps dumps chocolate into blender, and turns it on. He has
forgotten to place the lid on the blender, however, and chocolate
moose begins to cover the chef and his kitchen._

Allweeys remembur oone uf twoo theengs. Eether puut dee leed on dee
bleender, ur meg shuur det yuur diiners ur een dee keetchen.
_Collects chocolate moose from his apron using his finger, then tastes
it._

Uum! Dees ees guud mooosee!


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Sorry I'm late
Happy Birthday!!!!!!!!!!! 24?
Jeff


----------



## lotuscakestudio (Jun 28, 2001)

Happy Belated Birthday! How did I forget??? Your birthday is the day after mine! I was actually going to start a thread on July 5, but I thought, "No, wait until her birthday actually starts", then life got busy... we closed on a house. WOO HOO. Oh yeah, I'm 30 now and strange how I expected life to go downhill from here, but life has never been better. I don't even need Botox... not just yet. Haha.


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

*Happy, happy birthday*. It was great getting to dine with you this year... where's our next gathering?


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Thanks, everyone,
Jim, that's a good idea. We should brainstorm something for this fall. I believe I'm seeing Panini in Oklahoma this October, for the wedding cake Expo.  

Lotus, you have a better memory than I do, but then you're a tad younger  . I didn't remember that your birthday was July 6th. Happy Birthday to you too! Were there any festivities for your birthday??


----------



## headless chicken (Apr 28, 2003)

LoL omg that guy sounds like me!

Happy BDay Momoreg and many more to come.


----------



## lotuscakestudio (Jun 28, 2001)

Low key birthday celebrating since buying an old house = poor house since money is going towards renovations. We closed a week after my bday so it was like one big birthday present. I have pined to live in this particular neighborhood (very close to the best bike ride path in the world) and this particular street (just b/c I think the name sounds really cool) for a few years now. And the house (rowhome) is perfect despite it's age. Perfect size and layout. End unit with a small side yard which is great b/c I always wanted more than a postage stamp, but I didn't want to take care of some big property either. I am nagging hubby for a roof deck for my 31st bday. Heehee.


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Congrats, LCS! Sounds like a great birthday to me!! :bounce:


----------

